# لماذا إحتاج إلى من يدحرج الحجر ؟



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مساء الخير او صباح الخير اينما كنتم و دمتم بخير

انا ملحده من مصر  يعني الان اقف علي مسافه واحده بين الدينين و اقول انتمائي دا عشان محدش يقول اني مسلمه و يقعد يشتمني بقي و يسئ ليا و يقولي طب لو مسلمه ليه خرجتي منه او دي حركات مسلمين بيستهزقوا بينا و كدا رغم اني احترم الكل

انا اكن الاحترام للجميع.....ولا اسخر من احد حتي لو بوذي 

و انا مشتركه بقالي وقت اصلا بس بخاف اشارك هنا او في منتدي المسيحيين العرب بالذات هنا عشان العصبيه الزائده و الاحتكاك المرعب الي ينفرني اكثر من الدين

قرئت كثير في الدينين لاكون امينه معكم

و لاكون امينه اكتر كمان

انا من ام مسلمه و اب ملحد و اختي مسلمه عشان مش عايزه وجع دماغ 

بس اهم عايشين تحت سقف واحد بلا رابط و خلاص

و ابحث عن قوه في الحياه لان الحياه بلا اله متعبه جدا و بقولها بامانه شديده محدش من جوا قلبه ملحد ميه ميه يعني

بيجس انه محتاج عزاء ليه و بيحسد المؤمن ساعات بجد

عشان ما اطولش عليكم و لاحترامي الجم لقوانين منتداكم الراقي عندي سؤال خطر لي اثناء قراءه انجيل متي و اثناء قراءه كتاب 100 سؤال في العقيده النصرانيه عشان اكون امينه في القص و اللزق بس هوا فعلا سؤال محيرني و هوا:

*قال متى في إنجيله 28 عدد 2 * *وَإِذَا* *زَلْزَلَةٌ* *عَظِيمَةٌ* *حَدَثَتْ* *لأَنَّ* *مَلاَكَ* *الرَّبِّ* *نَزَلَ* *مِنَ* *السَّمَاءِ* *وَجَاءَ* *وَدَحْرَجَ* *الْحَجَرَ* *عَنِ* *الْبَابِ* *وَجَلَسَ* *عَلَيْهِ* 
*والسؤال هو** : **إذا كان* *المسيح إله فهل* *الإله يحتاج الي ملاك من السماء ليزيح* *ويدحرج* *الحجر* *الذي* *كان* *بباب* *قبره ؟*


*اهو السؤال بالخط الاصلي للكتاب كمان و هوا سؤال جد محيرني خاصه اني لا اؤمن بالله اصلا او لنقل بدقه بدور عليه و مش عايزه عقيده تكون متضاربه ووجت عقائدا اخري كذلك*

*تقبلوا تحياتي و مستعده لاحترام قوانين الحوار و المنتدي كيفما كانت بس ارجوكم اعكسوا الروح المسيحيه التي هيا مشهوره عنكم و ارجو مساعدتي فيما لا افهم خاصه ان الشبهه دي مش في قسم الشبهات لاني بحثت كما تقول القوانين*

*و شكرا*​​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة : الباحثة عن الحق 

مرحبا بك واهلا وسهلا في منتدى الكنيسة ، وقد ساقتك النعمة الالهية الى هذا المكان ، لكي تلتقي مع المخلص الفادي مريح التعابي الذي قال عنه نفسه :
( تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ )
(متى 11: 28) 

وللاجابة ببساطة عن سؤالك ، لم يكن الرب يسوع المسيح - الذي قام من الاموات بقوته الذاتيه - محتاجا الى ملاك او انسان ليدحرج له الحجر لكي يخرج من القبر ، ولكن الملاك دحرج الحجر لكي يدخل الجميع الى القبر الفارغ ويتأكدوا من حقيقة القيامة . 

1 وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ حَنُوطاً لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ. 
2 وَبَاكِراً جِدّاً فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ. 
3 وَكُنَّ يَقُلْنَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُنَّ: «مَنْ يُدَحْرِجُ لَنَا الْحَجَرَ عَنْ بَابِ الْقَبْرِ؟» 
4 فَتَطَلَّعْنَ وَرَأَيْنَ أَنَّ الْحَجَرَ قَدْ دُحْرِجَ! لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عَظِيماً جِدّاً.
(مرقس 16: 1 - 4)


وكما ترين فأن كاتب الشبهة بتر السياق الذي يكشف ادعائه ، فالملاك جاء ودحرج الحجر ، ليس لكي يقوم الرب ويخرج من القبر ، بل لان مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى جاءت لتنظرا القبر .

(1 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. 
2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ. 
3 وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ كَالثَّلْجِ. 
4 فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا كَأَمْوَاتٍ. )
(متى 28: 1 - 4)

سلام المسيح يملأ قلبك وعقلك للفهم .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكره اخي العزيز

ردك مشجع لي

فانا قد بدأت اقرا العهد الجديد و شويه من القديم علي حبه معلمومات من الويكيبيديا عن الطوائف

عيد سعيد ليكم و اي ردود جديده مفيده مرحب بيها

شكرا​


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخت العزيزة
بداية مرحب بك في منتدى الكنيسة
هدئي من روعك، فنحن لا نشتم و لا نسب احد، فلا من اخلاقنا و لا من عقيدتنا ان نفعل هذه الأفعال.

أتي لسؤالك اذي اجاب عليه الأخ new_man بكل روعة، لكن أحب أن الفت نظرك لشئ مُهم قد لا يكون لصلة مُباشرة بهذه الشبهة، لكن بصورة عامة يخص طريقة تفكيرك عن الله.
فيا أختي الكريمة، هل معنى ان يأمر الله أحد من ملائكته بأن يقوم بفعل ما (الظهور لاعلان رسالة، الظهور لدحرجة حجر، الظهور للانقاذ من المخاطر الخ) معناه ان الله لا يستطيع ان يقوم بالفعل ذاته؟ طبعاً لا، فلله هذا السلطان الذي يعطي للملاك ان يقوم بالفعل، افلا يستطيع هو ان يقوم به؟ بكل تأكيد يستطيع بل و فعل الكثير من المعجزات بكلمته كما يشهد لنا العهد القديم و الجديد، لكن لله قصد من يكون العمل عن طريق ملاك، للشهادة و الإعلان لا لقصور الله و عدم مقدرته على تنفيذ فعل.
اتمنى ان تكون الإجابة وصلت

مرحب بك و بكل تساؤلاتك يا اختنا الكريمة، كل ما نسأله منك ان تهدئي من روعك و ان تعرفي اننا نحب الجميع فهذه عقيدتنا و نتتلذذ بتطبيقها، فمرحب بك مُجدداً في حوار راقي هدفه الوصول للحق الذي يُحرر.
الرب يرعاكِ و يقود خُطاكِ.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخ my rock علي مجهود خليه النحل في هذا المنتدي

دمت بود

سلام


----------



## أَمَة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> و ابحث عن قوه في الحياه لان الحياه بلا اله متعبه جدا و بقولها بامانه شديده محدش من جوا قلبه ملحد ميه ميه يعني
> 
> بيجس انه محتاج عزاء ليه و بيحسد المؤمن ساعات بجد
> 
> ...


 
 أنا فرحانة  بك كثيرا يا اختي الحبيبة الباحثة عن الحق كما يدل عليك اسمك *truthseeker *لأنك صادقة مع نفسك. وهذا الصدق هو دليل على صحة كلامك "محدش من جوا قلبه ملحد ميه ميه" . الله العارف بخفايا قلوبنا والعارف بضعفنا هو من يسندنا ويقوينا لو صدقنا مع أنفسنا كما فعلتِ، ويرشدنا الى معرفته - الى الحق الذي يحررنا.

صدق الأخ *نيومان* بقوله أن النعمة الالهية قد ساقتك الى هذا المكان، كما صدق الأخ *ماي روك *بقوله أننا نحب الجميع وهذه عقيدتنا ونفرح بتطبيقها.

يبقى علي أن اذكر لك آيتين من الكتاب المقدس. الأولى تتكلم عن أول ظهور للسيد المسيح لتلاميذه مجتمعين في أول يوم بعد قيامته. والثانية ظهوره لهم بعد ثمانية أيام. 

في كلا الظهورين لم يحتاج السيد المسيح في دخوله الى فتح الأبواب.  اترك لك التأمل فيهما، ولو حبيتي أن تستمتعي بنعمة الرب اقرائي الإصحاج الكامل في الرابط إدنان:

 [Q-BIBLE] 
يوحنا الأصحاح 20 العدد 19 وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ عَشِيَّةُ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ الأُسْبُوعِ وَكَانَتِ الأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةً حَيْثُ كَانَ التّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». 

يوحنا الأصحاح 20 العدد 26 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

يسعدنا يا أختاه ويفرجنا الرد على كل أسئلتك.

الرب يكون معك وينور لك الطريق المؤدية الى خلاصك.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2009)

> و ابحث عن قوه في الحياه لان الحياه بلا اله متعبه جدا و بقولها بامانه شديده محدش من جوا قلبه ملحد ميه ميه يعني


 
ممتاز ... هذة هى البداية الصحيحة للطريق الصحيح
الاله الحقيقى ينور قلبك وحياتك 

اشكر حضرتك على اسلوبك الراقى والذى نجده نادرا من الغير .

اى سؤال او استفسار .. احنا تحت امر من يريد معرفة خالقه الحقيقى .


----------



## البارق (17 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> > قرئت كثير في الدينين لاكون امينه معكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## تولين المسلمة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا ينور لك طريقك  ياااارب امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب
وفكري بعقلك كويس لان ده المطلووووب ودوري كويس
وليا نفس سؤال اخي البااارق...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي البارق

اخيت تولين

يا حلوين

انا كنت في السعوديه 

و عندي مصحف مفسر للسيوطي و المحلي اسمه تفسير الجلالين

و درست في السعوديه تشكيله حلوه بقي فقه علي توحيد علي تفسير

انت قريت كتاب التوحيد الذي هوا حق الله علي العبيد

انا مثقفه اكتر منك علي فكره و مش عيله يعني

انا ملحده يا اخي مش مسلمه عشان تحاسبني اصلا

المكتوب في البطاقه حاجه و الواقع حاجه

و انا بتكلم باحترام لحد الان و مش طالباكوا يعني

انا امي ازهريه و سئلتها و عارفه عجز فقهاء المسلمين عن الرد كويس علي احراجات معينه

و من الاخر ريح نفسك انت 

انت مهتدي خليك في هداك

صدقني فيه كهنه هندوس لو حلفت لهم علي الميه تجمد مش هيسيبوا دينهم

و مؤمنين بالتناسخ

دا غير ان نسبه البوذيين المتدينين عاليه فوق ما تتخيل

خلاص كل واحد يدور علي الي يريحه بقي

اقولك

من بدل دينه فاقتلوه و اوعي تقولي حديث غلط بقي و الكلام الجديد دا

انا عندي كتاب الرد عل البهائيين لبنت الشاطئ بتطالب فيه بقتل المرتد

سلام يا حلوين 

انا عندي نظريات دارويين فيها عقل اكتر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اه بمناسبه العقل

الانجيل محرف او منحول اوكي انتوا متفقين في دي

بس فيه ايه مكنش من مصلحه المسيحيين what so ever يحرفوها

لما الصدوقيين منكرين القيامه سئلوا المسيح عن امراه اتجوزت سبعه و اترملت عليهم 

لما تقوم القيامه الي المسيح زاعمها

الزوجه هتكون لمين

قالهم انهم ضالين و ما يعرفوش الكتب لانن الناس وقتها هتكون زي ملاكيه السما مش هتتجوز

فكر بعقلك انتا

لما نبقي ارواح في عالم ما وراء الماده

و مافيش انجاب

ايه لزمه النكاح في الجنه و بنات الحور و يا تري هيبقوا حوامل طب و الستات

الانجيل ماشي علي قولهم منحول بس الايه دي في قمه المنطق و دي في مش في انجيل مرقص بس

انا مش بعايب علي حور العين لاني زي ما قولت بحترم اي معتقد

بس هل كان المسيح كذاب او ضال عشان يقول لا زواج في الجنه

جاوبوني بقي

قوقولي كافره

ملحده يا سيدي

سلام


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة الباحثة عن الحق ، لست في حاجة لتبرير موقفك او اسئلتك ، فارجو عدم الالتفات الى اسئلة التشوييش ، من يضع يده على المحراث لا يلتفت الى الخلف .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

معاك حق

اسفه لو شوشت نظام المنتدي

تحياتي ليك


----------



## طحبوش (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ما تحذفوش ردي 

بس احب اقلك يا اخت تروث سيكر الي عندو جرأة زيك و يستخدم عقله بهذه القوة و مطلع و كل هذا الزخم من الافكار بتصور اذا كان قلبك ابيض و نيتك صافية هتلاقي الله الحق 

لانو انا دايما بشوف ردود في المنتديات بس طريقة سياقك للكلام و الافكار المرصوفة و كم المعرفة الي عندك صدمني 
ارجو من الاخ نيو مان ان يكمل النقاش معك و بتمنى ما حدا يتدخل لانو الكفئ لهذه المهمة هو الاخ نيومان 

نيومان جيد بالنسبة لك لانو ح يساعدك كتير و كويس بالنسبة النا لانو انسان مثقف بمعنى الكلمة 

*****

انا بتوقع هالحديث هيكون قمة في التشويق 

تسجيل متابعة دائمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

انا قريت كتير جدا علي فكره

و طبعا عقلي جرئ لان ابويا ملحححححححححد يعني لو وطيت لكومه حجاره قدامه مش هيقتلني و امي اختي مسلمين عشان الهويه لان شايفين الغير وحش او مش عارفينه او مؤمنين بالله فحسب

يعني من الاخر مش حاسه بوجود الله في البيت فكوني افكر في ربنا و احاول اتسائل عن وجوده خاصه اني عييت جامد و دا ساعد خلاني ابتدي فاكر هل الموت هوا كل حاجه

احنا اصلا في البيت ناس scientists سواء بابا او ماما و العلماء مش مهم عندهم لا المعجزه ولا اي حاجه دينيه اصلا كانوا بيقروا بامانه ان فيه حاجات معينه زي المشاعر او الروح او مشاعر الحيوان مالهاش تفسير و مشاعر الانسان بعد الموت و مصيره بس طبعا مش هاممهم يعني يحصل الي يحصل بقي هههههههههه ساعات بحسد المنقبات كنت ههههههه



و بالنسبه للاخ الي بيقولي اقري قراءن قريت مع تفاسير يا باشا لاني كنت في السعوديه طبعا حتي بابا كان حافظ يعني

اهلا بيك يا اخ طحبوش

الحوار معي قد يكون في قمه التشويق و لكني اشفق علي اخي ماي روك لانه مؤسس المنتدي و وضع له نظام عشان شكله بخاف اتعبه و اكسر النظام لاني كنت مدير منتدي و اعرف دي كويس 

بس منتدي جبار اوي الصراحه

اتمني ليكم يوم مشرق و نشيط

و شكرا


----------



## XMANN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا بك في منتدانا الغالي يا أختي  العزيزة، 
أظن أن الرب ساقك لمعرفة الحق واظن أن مشاركتك في المنتدى ليست من محض الصدفة، نرحب بك من جديد وندعوك للتعرف على كلمة الرب، وكوني متأكدة أنك ستجدين كل ما تبحثين عنه من راحة النفس والطمأنينة والمحبة والسلام الداخلي مع أولاد الله.
الرب يباركك


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> ما تحذفوش ردي


 
اخي الحبيب طحبوش

المنتدى عامر بالاخوة الاحباء المؤهلين والذين يقودهم الرب في ردودهم واجاباتهم ، لانه لسنا نحن المتكلمين ، بل روح الآب الناطق فينا جميعا .

اشكرك لمحبتك ،ولكن يجب الا نقلل من قدرات الاخوة الاحباء العاملين بحقل الرب بالمنتدى .

سلام المسيح


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم 
ممكن مداخلتي ما الها دخل ب الموضوع بس حابب قول كلمتين 
فعلا يا نيو مان عنجد انت انسان مو طبيعي بصراحة انا بدور على مشاركاتك ومشاركات الاخ مولكا مولكان لشوف واتعلم من اسالبيكم 
عنجد اسلوب راقي وحضاري ومثقف جدا الله يديمك ل النا والعدرا تحميك يا رب 
اخت تروث تابعي مع الاخ نيو مان لانه ح يفيدك وينورك قلبك اكيد لتعرفي الله الحقيقي 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## christianbible5 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*اخت truthseeker الرب معك...*
*شكر لجميع الاخوة الاحباء...*


----------



## البارق (18 ديسمبر 2009)

كيفك عزيزتي تروث سيكر  :flowers:


truthseeker5 قال:


> > اخي البارق
> > اخيت تولين
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل البارق ، رجاء عدم تحويل الموضوع الى حوار شخصي ، بعيدا عن رأس الموضوع المطروح ، اعذرني ، انت تعرف القوانين .

ولذلك سأترك رسالتك حتى تقرأها الاخت الباحثة عن الحق ، ثم بعد اذنك ساقوم بحذفها لخروجها عن سياق الموضوع .

شكرا لتفهمك .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

خلاص اخي البارق يعطيك العافيه

دمت بخير

خلاص مش زعلانه

و شكرا


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزتي truthseeker5 
انا قرأت الموضوع من الأول انا ارى انك صادقة مع نفسك وهذا شيء جميل جدا  واشجعك على دراسة الدين المسيحي لأنه الأقرب للعقل وللقلب انا تركت الاسلام لما فيه من اللامنطقية وبحثت عن الله لأني لا استطيع الإلحاد مطلقا لأن كل شيىء في الدنيا يحدثنا عن وجود الله  واشارك الان المسيحين في هذا المنتدى وارجوا من الله الهادية لكي ولي ولكل البشر ...
متابع ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا بيك يا اخ اكس موسلم اشكرك

هوا انا بحثت كتير و كتير و دلوقتي انا في مرحله تقدر تقول اتاكدت من ان فيه اله موجود و دا عن قراءه سنتين صراحه

و في اديان كتير

يعني تقدر تقول اني معترفه باله و لكن ماليش دين  او بؤمن بوجود الله بس مش بالاديان لسه

لان موضوع الكتب و التحريف و كدا قالقني شويه....

بس البحث المنصف مستمر.....و لازم يستمر فتره لان بحث شهر و اتنين لا و لازم غير كدا يحصل تعود عالايمان كمان الايمان مش قرايه كتب فقط صح

و بشكر الاخوه في المنتدي علي تعبهم معايا

واسفه لو حصل تشتيت للموضوع بس وجب الرد علي من يوجه لنا الخطاب

و شكرا ليكم


----------



## رانا (22 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اه بمناسبه العقل
> 
> الانجيل محرف او منحول اوكي انتوا متفقين في دي
> 
> ...




اولا المسيح ليس بى كاذب لانه مش فيه جواز فى الجنه لان الانسان فى المجى الثانى والقيامه الانسان هاياخذ جسد نورانى ممجد ليحيا به الى الابد لان الجسد العادى الذى نحيا به قابل للفناء ودليل ذلك الانسان الذى يحيا الى الابد فى النار كيف ذلك وذلك  الجسد يضمحل وينتهى بمجرد تعرضه للنار

ومن سمات الجسد النورانى انه لا يجوع ولا يعطش ولا يتزوج لان متعتنا تكون فى وجودنا مع الله كلى المجد ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا بيكي اختي رانا

معذره ان لم تفهمي سياق ردي

انا لم اقل ان الانجيل كاذب

و لكن احد الاحباء المسلمين سألني قريتي القرأن و فهمتيه قولت له اه و اذا كان الانجيل محرف فأن يوجد بيه اية مستحيل تتحرف و هيا بتاعت الصدوقيين و القيامه لان مش من مصلحه حد يحرفها

فأن علي فرض كل الحقائق حرفت دي لا و لما هيا صح ليه بقي يوجد حور العين في الاسلام و دا ضد كلام المسيح مع الصدوقيين 

فهمتي ردي كان ليه و ايه ظروفه

ليس والله للعياب في معتقد احد لان دا مش طبعي ابدا انا بحترم الكل

هوا بس السياق مبتور شويه

تقبلي تحياتي و دمتي بخير

و شكرا


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخت العزيزه truthseeker5
الحقيقه انا معجب بطريقة تفكيرك يمكن علشان فيها شبه من طريقة تفكيرى 
رغم إنى إنسان مسيحى من 30 سنه الا أننى أبحث عن الحقيقه بإستمرار
حاولت كثيرا التقرب الى الاسلام الا أن أشعر فى كل مره أن هناك ما يردنى مرة أخرى 
لا أعلم ما الذى يربطنى بالكتاب المقدس والمسيح والقديسين 
حاولت كثيرا الابتعاد عنهم ولكننى لم أستطع 
رغم كل ما يقوله إخوتى المسلمون عن الكتاب المقدس الا أننى لم أستطع أبدا الإنفصال عنه 
حاولت أن احب قرآنهم الا أننى لم أستطيع الإقتناع به بسبب مواضيع كثيره سأنشرها إن شاء ربنا على صفحات المنتدى 

فى النهاية انا متمسك بآبه جميله وانا واثق إنها فيها الشفا لكل واحد فينا وكمان بتفسر حاجات كتيره بتحصل حوالينا زى ظهور العدرا مريم اليومين دول 

الآيه بتقول 

*الجميع* *زاغوا* *وفسدوا* *واعوزهم* *مجد* الله  رو 3  12


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> الأخت العزيزه truthseeker5
> الحقيقه انا معجب بطريقة تفكيرك يمكن علشان فيها شبه من طريقة تفكيرى
> رغم إنى إنسان مسيحى من 30 سنه الا أننى أبحث عن الحقيقه بإستمرار
> حاولت كثيرا التقرب الى الاسلام الا أن أشعر فى كل مره أن هناك ما يردنى مرة أخرى
> ...


 
ارجوك انشرها 

لاني بحب اوي ادخل جوا عقل الاخر عند قراءه القرأن

و شكرا


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله 
كنت بدات بأول موضوع ( لماذا تحتاج البشريه دينا آخر )
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114721


----------

